# Wide-stance front squats?



## Phineas (Dec 21, 2010)

Every picture or video I've seen of front squats the lifter is using narrow stance. For those of us with tight achilies, this is just not possible if an upright torso is needed.

Will using a wide stance tamper with the unique benefits of front squats? I can't imagine it would change the lift at all.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 21, 2010)

Put blocks under your feet or get weightlifting shoes.

Squatting with a wide stance has never felt comfortable to me.  I don't see how you could do wide stance front squats with an upright torso without killing your hips, but that's just me.

Like I said, wide stance squatting has never felt comfortable for my hips.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Put blocks under your feet or get weightlifting shoes.
> 
> Squatting with a wide stance has never felt comfortable to me.  I don't see how you could do wide stance front squats with an upright torso without killing your hips, but that's just me.
> 
> Like I said, wide stance squatting has never felt comfortable for my hips.



I have a block that would work for this, but I just never liked the idea of relying on extra equipment to perform a lift. I used to use plates under my heels on back squats, but revisted my form and adopted a wide stance powerlifting squat, which I've grown pretty comfortable in, actually.

I'll use the wooden block and take it from there. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 21, 2010)

I know it sounds like cheating but it really isn't.  Weightlifters use raised-heel shoes when they squat and it helps to get depth.

The bar placement in front squats makes it hard to do them with a wide-stance (like a powerlifter's back squat).  The weight needs to move up and down in a straight line over the foot, so if the weight is on the front of your shoulders, there's no way you can perform a powerlifting squat and keep the load over your feet.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I know it sounds like cheating but it really isn't.  Weightlifters use raised-heel shoes when they squat and it helps to get depth.
> 
> The bar placement in front squats makes it hard to do them with a wide-stance (like a powerlifter's back squat).  The weight needs to move up and down in a straight line over the foot, so if the weight is on the front of your shoulders, there's no way you can perform a powerlifting squat and keep the load over your feet.



I didn't know about the shoes. Interesting. I assumed they wore flat soled shoes like powerlifters. How high are these heels?


----------



## Jag (Dec 21, 2010)

Doing an excercise as hard as squats or front squats you need to be in the most comfortable position you can be to get the most out of it.

If your uncomfortable then that's where your attention is going to be not to mention the potential for injury.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I didn't know about the shoes. Interesting. I assumed they wore flat soled shoes like powerlifters. How high are these heels?



I think the heel on my shoe is about 1.25 inches.  Some shoes have a bit higher heel and some have a bit lower - it all depends on comfort and personal preference.  I have found that since changing to my weightlifting shoes, it is really, really easy to hit depth when squatting with a close stance.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 4, 2011)

The wider I go the harder the hips get hit
Narrow hits the glutes


----------

